# Glutseidenstoff farmen



## jase03 (27. November 2011)

Ich wollte mal wissen wo ihr so Glutseidenstoff farmt und was ihr in einer bestimmten Zeit so anhäuft?!




Ich z.b. habe im Schattentor im Schattenhochland gefarmt.

Hatte "trank des schätzefindens" intus und bin gelernter schneider.




Resultat für 1 stunde farmen:

320 Glutsteidenstoff

6 grüne items

7 Pyrit

15 Elementium

17 flüchtige Luft

3 flüchtiges Feuer

9 flüchtiges Leben

6 flüchtiges Wasser


----------



## Fordtaurus (27. November 2011)

Ich farme mit meinem Schneider (85er Hexer) an der "zerissene Front" in Tiefenheim
Diese Steintroggs (Lvl 82-83) dort stehen immer schön in verlockenden 5er-12er Gruppen rum und das sehr nah beisammen.


Tabelle wird vortgeführt 

*Aktualisiert am 08.06.12*

so long und viel Spass beim Schätzefinden 


Ford


----------



## ego1899 (28. November 2011)

Naja das Stoff farmen Open World technisch is mir irgendwie zu blöd geworden.

Ich gehe mittlerweile einfach 1x täglich BSF. Da droppt am besten Stoff meiner Meinung nach. Gehe da als gelernter Schneider mit ca. 80 Glutseidenstoff raus und die Ini ist in 15 Minuten gemacht. Is jetzt nicht die Welt, aber reicht für den täglichen verbrauch... ^^


und Ford... Hast du dir echt die Mühe gemacht dir ne Tabelle anzulegen? Nice xD


----------



## Versace83 (2. April 2012)

Danke für die Tipps... bin mit meinem Schneider auf 510 und brauche noch soooo viel Stoffe um auf 525 zu kommen.

Da werde ich heute mal so einen Trank besorgen und mich auf den Weg zu den Twilight Highlands machen... Bericht folgt


----------



## Fremder123 (2. April 2012)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Da werde ich heute mal so einen Trank besorgen und mich auf den Weg zu den Twilight Highlands machen...


Ich empfehle für Kisten farmen mit dem Trank ausdrücklich das direkte Startgebiet im Hyjal. Schattenhochland dauert zu lang, die Viecher haben dort mehr als doppelt soviel Leben wie im Hyjal. Dort kämpfen ja, wenn man durch das Portal in den Hyjal gebeamt wurde, die Wachen gegen diese Steinelementare. Und genau diese Elementare sind das Ziel! Sie haben wenig Leben (30k), droppen sehr schnell und die Respawnrate ist unverschämt hoch. So kann man Rund um Runde drehen und den Trank perfekt ausnutzen. Zudem droppen da viele grüne BoE-Items für Stufe 77 - 79, die im AH für gutes Gold weggehen, weil viele ihre PvP-Twinks im 75 - 79er Bereich damit ausrüsten. Zusätzlich zu allem anderen gibt es noch viel Flüchtige Erde obendrauf. So hast Du neben dem Stoff gleich noch gute Beute und es geht wirklich schnell.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. April 2012)

Doppelpost. Danke Lag.


----------



## Dark_Lady (3. April 2012)

Alternativ zum Farmen um schnell an 5 Skillpunkte zu kommen, können Schneider auch die Berufsquest beim Dunkelmond machen - braucht man nur je einen roten und blauen Farbstoff und nen groben Faden für und fertig sind 5 Skillpunkte - ist garde die letzten Punkte, wo man sehr viele Stoffe braucht, ne gute Alternative, wenn grad Jahrmarkt ist.
(Gilt übrigens auch für alle anderen Berufe)


----------



## Xergart (10. April 2012)

Aber diese Quest kommt nur 1x pro Monat und in der Zeit bekommste die letzten Punkte locker durch Traumstoff + die Items daraus.


----------

